# Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 149...sad outcome long ex



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Binkey is on 139 and hits 145 on 3/1, this is her 4th freshening.
She is standing odd because she does not like me touching her , her udder is amazingly quick to fill and does so right before my eyes :shocked:




























I am really hoping theres 2 in there.....she's only ever given me doelings but her poll smells bucky .

Oh, she is polled and I believe that Chief is as well....this breeding is on shared lines. Peds are on my website.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 139*

Im no expert but she looks deep enough to have twins in there. Good luck you will have babies soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 139*

yah she is deep


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 139*

LOL...Thats what worries me! Remember last year? She was as wide and as deep as she is now and had a single 4.12 doeling!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 144*

Binkey is next in line to go here....she'll hit 145 tomorrow and her udder has been growing, she also does not fill it tightly until about 24 hours before delivery....will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 144*

I'll ray: for you to get some does, but more importantly a healthy and smooth delivery! Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 144*

Oh praying for at least one doeling and that you get healthy kids and a nice stress free delivery!!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 144*

Nice start to a udder there  Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: for you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 145 *pics**

Heres Binkey at 145. I swear this goat acts like I'm going to pull her teats off every time I try to get a decent pic!









Udder is a bit bigger but not much.









She's resting comfortably in the stall next to Bailey and her baby....it's neat because I have the camera positioned between the 2 stalls and can see both.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 145 *pics**

wow seh is taking her time -- darn goat isnt even filling her udder


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 145 *pics**

Nope....but I know that when it is full she shows me what she's hiding PDQ.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 146 *pics**

No change today either


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 146 *pics**

Aw  I hope you get some baby dust goin soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 146 *pics**



OhCee said:


> Aw  I hope you get some baby dust goin soon!


Thank you....I do too! Baileys little Uno needs some playmates!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 147 *pics**

Nothing today either, cept that her ligs are lower and she's doing that funny belly twisty thing after she pee's.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 147 *pics**

come on Binkey --

I think she is trying to hold out for Boots to kid


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 147 *pics**

I guess each of my girls figured I'd be expecting kids on 145...so they'll be making me suffer!
I'm not off work again at all this week so I hope she at least lets me get a few hours sleep if she decides on a night time delivery.

LOL....I know you are referring to your friends doe Boots, but when I saw that I was like...huh? Cause my Boots is retired  
Seems like theres always one that has to keep kidding season exciting!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 147 *pics**

Well....we have definate udder filling going on!
If she's going to do as she did last year, there should be kids arriving by Saturday afternoon!

















I have felt a hard lump at the bottom of her belly for the last 2 days, she hasn't stood still long enough for me to be able to feel movement though :whatgoat:

I pray that all goes well and quickly!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 147 *pics**

yup a bit bigger. But I know it can fill a lot more since I have seen you post pictures of her full udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 148 *udder filling**

Today was a definate change and going thru the pics from last year, she went from this size on day 145 to full and tight on 146....delivered late morning on 147.

Her ligs are lower,softer but I can still feel them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 148 *udder filling**

Udder doubled as of 4 this morning and she has the stall ripped up.....no signs of labor yet. I'm going to work due to the fact that I know this can take hours and I may need to be off tomorrow!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 148 *udder filling**

Sounds like she's close!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 148 *udder filling**

well looks like she will beat Boostie

come on Binkey lets have babies tonight


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 148 *udder filling**

OHhhhhh LIZ - I am so excited for you - keep us posted!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hollow Ache-R Binkey day 148 *udder filling**

Well....I got up to the shed at 2:20.....Stall ripped apart and she has that pinkish/brownish mucous that resembles what they have after delivery. I just had this feeling that something was wrong, :sigh: I called Steph to let her know there were babies coming, she said she'd be here in 45 minutes. This was around 2:45.

She would get up and down, paw some more, then after another 15-20 minutes I saw and heard her water break....she was down, pushing and screaming, then she would go after her teats which I assumed she was removing the plugs but now I wonder if she knew this would help with the contractions. I called Steph again with alot of static on my phone so I could not hear her or say anything ....I then went down and got a bucket with warm water and iodine as well as antibacterial soap because I knew I was going to have to go in....I was shocked that I felt the kids back legs and tail...the part of the legs I felt was the back of the joint where the rear leg bends...this was with 2 fingers in, there was no "give" to the kid at all...as Binkey pushed I was trying to manuever my hand in to get a hoof, the hooves were stuck against the lower part of her pelvis acting as a brake..I was able to hook a finger into the underside and pull each up and out...they were bent at the hock and stiff. I knew then that the kid was dead.
With both back feet out, I let Binkey rest, gave her some mollasses water and then as she was pushing I pulled...and geez, those of you that have said a dead kid is not easy to deliver were not joking, I pulled and pulled until it was finally totally out. Steph arrived minutes after...This was a buck kid that looked identical to Chief, 2 days ago I was feeling for kid movement and felt none..I did feel a hard lump at the bottom of Binkeys belly that sorta alarmed me, when I felt it again, same spot the next day, I had this odd feeling and Stacey was very reassurring to me last nite, this kid had been dead for at least 2 days, the cord was detached very close to his belly his eyes were clouded and mouth was white. Binkey had the afterbirth hanging and stepped on it but I'm not totally positive that all came out...a good bit of it followed the kid out, the sac as well as the yuck with all the red bumps on it. She's eaten, and she has seen her baby, licked him all over doing the mommy talking then I took him away. I did get her up on the stand , picked her up and put her there, she ate her grain and alfalfa pellets while I milked a pint of colstrum from her. She got down and went to her stall, nibbled hay and is now laying down.
She's had some probiotic paste and I know I need to give her pen, how much would be enough ?
Steph and I weighed the baby boy...he was just a little over 5 lbs!

I bounced her and felt nothing else, no more kids


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:hug: oh, Liz!!! 
Glad Binkey is alright, sorry about the boy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

oh...Liz I'm so sorry! I'm glad Binkey is ok though


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: i'm glad binkey is okay, sorry about the kid though...

penicillin is 1ml per 100lbs


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes dead kids are very hard to get out.  So sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh Liz I am so sorry for your loss, brown discharge is always a bad sign. 

I'm glad you got the kid out though. :hug: 

Pen G is 1cc per 10- 20lbs twice a day for 5-7days. I would probably go with 1cc per 20lbs, twice a day for 5 days. 

:sigh: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry sweety ... :-(


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Liz, I'm so sorry about the little boy. ray: for Binkey to be OK, and for you too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow Liz thats crazy! I am so sorry :hug: :tears:

Im glad Binkey is ok


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the little boy!!! :tears: I hope Binkey has a full recovery. :hug: (((Hugs)))


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Liz. You definately tried. Glad to hear Binky is doing ok.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Liz, I am so sorry this happened your post brought tears, and although we always know this can happen it never gets easy. Many :hug: :grouphug: for you and Binkey.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much, there is obviously nothing I could have done differently to have a better outcome, I do accept this..... it's just so hard to see my mama hurting


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Liz.....just saw this post on Binky  ....I am so very sorry for you and her, so glad that she is doing ok :hug: .


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry Liz, Praying binkey will be ok. Im so, so, sorry.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Liz...please know that I'm thinking of you, and I'm sorry for your loss. Sending hugs....


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, at least you were able to get the kid out and Binkey will be ok with some meds and rest. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad binkey...is doing OK.... :hug: 

Sorry about the baby boy...  :hug:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I wish I could of done more to help you today. I hope Bink is ok and you know if you need anything at all I'm here for you. I'm so sorry for your lose. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Steph said:


> I wish I could of done more to help you today. I hope Bink is ok and you know if you need anything at all I'm here for you. I'm so sorry for your lose. :hug:


You being willing and able to be here was more than enough.....I'm normally "alone" when these things happen, I am so glad we found each other friend :hug:

Binky is doing as well as any new mama would be, sore but she's up eating drank a little and I got another cup out of her udder.....she was full and tight yesterday, this morning she was soft and not "filled".....does the fact the kid died have anything to do with her not filling?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a doe that as soon as we took the baby away she just stopped too...I think some of them can just tell they don't need to produce anymore?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Sara...I did get another cup out of her at 2:30, I will continue 2x a day and hope that she continues to produce, but if it is "natural" for her to want to dry off because of this, thats ok too...she's been through alot, all I can say is Thank God that I was able to get this kid out without doing any damage.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awww...I am so sorry Liz! Hugs to you and Binkey! So sorry for your loss :hug: :hug: :hug: :tears:


----------

